# Need Advice for Cold Climate Foaling



## StardustandBreezysMom (Dec 1, 2015)

We recently rescued a very sweet bred and reg. mini mare from a meat buyer in Northern New England. The note she came with said she was due in August and after a first vet visit we now believe she is due in approximately 5-6 weeks (end of Dec. or early Jan.). She is starting to bag up and you can feel movement in her belly. I have found out thanks to this forum that she has foaled before so luckily she is an experienced Mama. My concern is that the foal is being born during our coldest winter weather. (Jan. and Feb. are the worst! Wind chills sometimes put our weather to 20 or 30 below!). Most people in our area plan foals for May - August. What advice can you share to help us with this little "winter gift"? What temp. should the barn be? Should a heat lamp be used maybe just on birthing day? I have ordered a foal blanket but what other cold weather items will we need? Thanks so much!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 1, 2015)

As long as the barn has a deep bed and is damp/wind proof it will be fine. I would not use a heat lamp in a barn unless you plan to literally stand with it just in case. I would just play it by ear and see how the foal gets on. If it's shaking and shivering pop the rug on but if not just let it be, momma should warm it up with milk. Wet is more dangerous than cold






Hoping for a save birth.


----------



##  (Dec 1, 2015)

I would suggest a very DEEP bed of straw, banked high on the sides to prevent drafts. The thicker in the middle the better, as it will be something baby can snuggle down into. The foal blanket is good, but you may need a couple of doggie blankets, or children's sweat shirts to be added depending on how cold it gets. You will need to dry baby as quickly as possible -- so some thick, absorbent towels, or even a blow dryer to get baby dry as quickly as you can. If you use a blow dryer, start turning it on around momma prior to the birthing, so she gets used to the sound and doesn't stress. The key will be getting baby dry, a thick, plush bed that baby can lie in lower in the middle than the sides, so the drafts can't chill baby.

Many use a heat lamp, but then they live in the barn while it is on. Sometimes it's necessary, especially if you see baby shivering. Just plush up a bed of straw for yourself, and don't leave the barn while the light is on. You'll need to monitor the distance the heat lamp is from baby, to make sure there is heat -- but not so hot baby gets burned on the delicate newborn skin.

Do you have some pictures of the new momma-to-be for us? Very exciting, and with your good care, all should work out fine!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 2, 2015)

I agree with others, and it would help to use the heat lamp to warm up the stall when baby is about to arrive, after foal is dry and you have blankets on you can turn off heat source. I have foals born in Feb, but its not quite as cold here. You can always hang tarps if your barn is drafty. I dont know if you have a barn camera to watch, but if not essential so you will be able to attend the foaling


----------



## StardustandBreezysMom (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Here is a photo of Mom to be! What temps are your barns in the coldest weather? Should the foal blanket only be used after birth or do you leave it on other days or does it just depend upon the weather?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2015)

She is lovely and hats off to you for rescuing her



she looks really sweet and kind...

I agree with everyone else regarding deep bedding and that it be made of straw and not sawdust or shavings.

Keep us posted on her progress


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2015)

What a pretty little momma!! And KUDOs to you for being her rescuer!!

I'd let the weather be your guide. You want to help baby stay dry and warm. So, the blanket can be both for warmth, and for helping to keep baby dry during drizzles and rains. Baby's have a bit of a problem early on maintaining their body temperature - it can take a few days for this to settle in. But if you're letting them outside, and the weather looks like rain or cold, it will never hurt to use the blanket to help baby stay a bit dryer. It isn't good letting the little ones get soaked to the skin.....to hard to warm them up later.

Baby may be born with quite a fuzzy coat. Sometimes nature has a way of helping these little ones survive. But, you can't count on it -- as baby and momma are counting on us! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## StardustandBreezysMom (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you! It's just those 30 below nights that I worry about ! But, hopefully Momma to Be will pick an appropriate night for birthing! It's funny that you say she looks "sweet and kind" Ryan because that's exactly what I have found her to be! The photo below is how we met and just looking at the photo, I had this feeling she was sweet and kind and I had no idea if she had any health issues or bad behavior but I was drawn to her and just had this hunch she would be sweet and kind! Thankfully she is sound ! PS - The other mini that was with her also found a wonderful home!


----------

